# Which 1911 should I buy.



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I am ready to buy a 1911 to add to my collection. I know I want a full size.45, but I'm not sure which 1911 I want to buy. I've fired a Kimber Custom II and a Colt. I want to consider Kimber, Springfield, and I'm crazy about SIGs, but I'm not sure about their 1911 model. Any input would help and I want to keep it under $1,000.00.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If I was you SIGCrazie I would take a good look at the S&W line of 1911's also. Why you may ask? Well we have two with well over 3,000rds through them and not one bobble.They have a life time warranty. Here is a picture of mine.
Pistole:$710.00 Commander or Government.
Holster:$70.00 Andrews.
Mag holder:$30.00 El Passo.
Mags-10rds.$38.00 Mec-Gar.
Grip Panels:$45.00 Ill-gunworks.
Total:$923








Best,Baldy.


----------



## mikedabuilder (Feb 4, 2007)

Baldy said:


> If I was you SIGCrazie I would take a good look at the S&W line of 1911's also. Why you may ask? Well we have two with well over 3,000rds through them and not one bobble.They have a life time warranty. Here is a picture of mine.
> Pistole:$710.00 Commander or Government.
> Holster:$70.00 Andrews.
> Mag holder:$30.00 El Passo.
> ...


Nice Sig Baldy. I might have to check out one of those for myself.:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Mikedabuilder did you take a double dose of your meds or something. That's a S&W 1911/.45 Commander. Oh me and I thought I was the only one on drugs around here. I am kiden ya man but that ain't no Sig.

Best,Baldy.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd go with the S&W as first choice, as Baldy suggested, and Springfield as the second. Kimbers and SIG GSRs have very wobbly reputations in terms of reliability.


----------



## mikedabuilder (Feb 4, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Hey Mikedabuilder did you take a double dose of your meds or something. That's a S&W 1911/.45 Commander. Oh me and I thought I was the only one on drugs around here. I am kiden ya man but that ain't no Sig.
> 
> Best,Baldy.


 No whAt mAkEs yOU thinK tHat 

Sorry, That was a slip up. I was thinking SIG from the first post.

Cheers Mike


----------



## PKO220 (May 8, 2007)

Go with a Sig Sauer! You can't go wrong. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*I know..*



mikedabuilder said:


> No whAt mAkEs yOU thinK tHat
> 
> Sorry, That was a slip up. I was thinking SIG from the first post.
> 
> Cheers Mike


:smt023 I know what you mean Mike I do the same thing once in awhile and I get needled for it. Were family here and like to kid around some too.:smt023

Best,Baldy.:smt1099


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

SIGCrazie said:


> I am ready to buy a 1911 to add to my collection. I know I want a full size.45, but I'm not sure which 1911 I want to buy. I've fired a Kimber Custom II and a Colt. I want to consider Kimber, Springfield, and I'm crazy about SIGs, but I'm not sure about their 1911 model. Any input would help and I want to keep it under $1,000.00.


Yea, I looked @ S/W 1911 but couldn't find one under $900. So two weeks ago I bought a springer loaded for $730. Haven't fired it yet due to flooding but love those night sights!! I own three other S/W's & love 'em but thoght I'd try the springer this time.:smt023


----------



## mikedabuilder (Feb 4, 2007)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I'd go with the S&W as first choice, as Baldy suggested, and Springfield as the second. Kimbers and SIG GSRs have very wobbly reputations in terms of reliability.


Not sure I agree with this in terms of Kimber:smt076 . I have 2 kimbers and not one problem. I love my kimbers :mrgreen: The only problem was a bad reload ( my fault) that resulted in a damaged barrel. I sent it to Kimber, had a response in 2 days. I decided to upgrade the barrel to stainless and have the gun upgraded with new bushing and slide fit now the gun is tighter then any I own. I had the gun back in 10 days and it is as reliable as ever and accurate. I think thats great service too! I would buy any Kimber in the case and never look back.

Mike


----------



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

*Thanks you for all the input.*

I fired a Springfield, Kimber, and a Sig 1911 this afternoon. I love them all, but my wallet will only let me love one.(for now) I'm going with a Springfield Mil-Spec Stainless full size 1911. What do you guys think. It seems to be the BANG for your BUCK package. I'd love to add a SIG 1911 to my Sig collection, but Sig doesn't specialize in this model. Although, it is one of the best gun-makers out there, in my opinion, Springer really knows their 1911's. Is this the right choice? :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

mikedabuilder said:


> Not sure I agree with this in terms of Kimber:smt076 . I have 2 kimbers and not one problem. I love my kimbers :mrgreen: The only problem was a bad reload ( my fault) that resulted in a damaged barrel. I sent it to Kimber, had a response in 2 days. I decided to upgrade the barrel to stainless and have the gun upgraded with new bushing and slide fit now the gun is tighter then any I own. I had the gun back in 10 days and it is as reliable as ever and accurate. I think thats great service too! I would buy any Kimber in the case and never look back.
> 
> Mike


Glad yours work well. Of my last three acquaintances who bought Kimber 1911s, however, all three had to send theirs back to the factory. One had to send his back three times. Kimber even replaced the gun - with one that also didn't work. All three of these guys sold their unreliable Kimbers, naturally.

In fairness, one other friend gave his wife a 4" Kimber and it worked well in the very limited amount of shooting she did. Still, one good gun in four isn't exactly a great ratio.

I also talked to many Kimber owners in the course of my work at Galco. Many were very satisfied. Many were not.

Seeing all these 1911s malfunction all the time is one thing that drove me to Glock.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Good Choice...*



45fan said:


> Yea, I looked @ S/W 1911 but couldn't find one under $900. So two weeks ago I bought a springer loaded for $730. Haven't fired it yet due to flooding but love those night sights!! I own three other S/W's & love 'em but thoght I'd try the springer this time.:smt023


 Hey.45fan I think you made a good choice. I know several guys who have them and they are a great pistol. If I was going to try a different brand it would be Springfield at the top of the list. Good luck with yours. :smt023

Best,Baldy.:smt1099


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanx Baldy. As soon as the water dries up a little more I'll have a range report for ya. 45fan


----------



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

My father just bought a Kimber Raptor II and it is a awesome gun, its just a little high but if I had the money thats what I would get.


----------



## mikedabuilder (Feb 4, 2007)

SIGCrazie said:


> I fired a Springfield, Kimber, and a Sig 1911 this afternoon. I love them all, but my wallet will only let me love one.(for now) I'm going with a Springfield Mil-Spec Stainless full size 1911. What do you guys think. It seems to be the BANG for your BUCK package. I'd love to add a SIG 1911 to my Sig collection, but Sig doesn't specialize in this model. Although, it is one of the best gun-makers out there, in my opinion, Springer really knows their 1911's. Is this the right choice? :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


I am sure you will get plenty of opinions. But for me I like the Kimber best. Always have. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

Mike's psot mirros my experience with Kimbers. The first guns were excellent then, success and demand hit and I have been hearing of parts falling off, guns going back several times or being replaced etc. This is not acceptable. For the prices they command this should never happen.

I know nothing of the S&W (hear good things) nor of the SIG (own a Sig auto and love it) but Springfield makes THE PROFESSIONAL and that is the new FBI SRT pistol and it is a winner.


----------



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

My first & only 1911 is a Rock Island . This is the best deal going on a 1911 IMHO. $360.00 NIB 1911-A1 GI model. It's Mil Spec, all parts will inter-change w/ other 1911 parts, so you can upgrade it to your specs! It comes w/ 1- Novac 8rd mag. Also the ejection port is lowered & flared. No its not a rattle trap or sloppy, it's actually pretty tight & shoots great. like I said it's my first 1911 so I'm still learning with this one but I really like it. But I still wouldn't trade my GLOCK 19 for a 1911 :mrgreen: Can't beat the glocks reliability !:smt023


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Kimber makes more 45s than anybody. If you can't find one in your price range.... hmmm. Download the Kimber catalog for their details but also the Kimber web site shows the suggested prices.
If it is for a collection then get a Colt govt. XSE
Happy hunting.


----------

